# Does Don Sullivan training help with potty training



## FairyMa23Byz (Dec 20, 2009)

We have a new puppy that needs lots of training. I have been using positive reinforcement training with treats along with crate training. One of the problems I have had with her that she will pee in her crate (it isn't to big for her) and she will go outside a pee and poop but still come inside a pee.
I have heard lots of good review about don sullivans training and I would like to try it based on my dogs temperment and what is and what is not working with her.
Anyone used his collar and was able to successful potty train.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

His training method is based on physical correction insted of positive reinforcement which is not a good atlernative for any dog. Like they say.. if it' sounds too good to be true it most likely is... esp. when you're paying $60.00 for the 2 disc set, the prong collar and 3 long lines. There is no "quick fix" training method, and watching the video on his website with that little black dog that bolted out the door, I KNOW he had harsh corrections just by his body posture and you could see fear in his movements. Do you honestly want that for your dog? 

If your dog is peeing in her crate then maybe it is too big or you're keeping her in it for too long... that is why I don't crate train... I confinement train behind a baby gate in a dog friendly room. Take them out every half hour when they are that young. With consistancy and not letting her free feed is going to help with the issue, not harsh corrections. She needs a consistant schedule that she KNOWS this is when I go out, this is when I eat, sleep, play etc. 

You say it is a new puppy, and based on her temperament etc. but you leave out the vital info. How old is she, what is her breed, what methods have you used that failed? You have to figure out what motivates her and I can tell you this... physical pain and harsh correction is NOT what will motivate her. she should work out of anticipation of reward not fear of reprocussion. I would absolutely NOT recommend this training program for any puppy. If you want to waste $60 bucks send it to me


----------

